# BBC iPlayer on 3G (Android).



## ChrisC (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks to this guys hacking, Android BBC iPlayer can now be viewed 3G. Take heed of his warning though, if your not on unlimited data it could be a problem.

http://www.villainrom.co.uk/forum/s...pp-without-WiFI-Requirement?p=42332#post42332


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice! This would be very nice for iOS, being tied to wifi for iPlayer viewing is annoying to say the least...


----------



## grit (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm on a unlimited  data contract with O2, even so with regular us of iPlayer or similar over 3G you are guarnteed to quickly start getting angry text messages about your uses.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 5, 2011)

I d/l the .apk to the desktop.... what do I do next - copy it to the phone somewhere?


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 5, 2011)

Download it in your phone


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 5, 2011)

Cheers. I'm going to have to check it out properly  a bit later.....


----------



## lobster (Jul 5, 2011)

anyone had success with giffgaff on this?


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 5, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I d/l the .apk to the desktop.... what do I do next - copy it to the phone somewhere?


 
Uninstall the existing iPLayer app, then go to your file manager and click on the downloaded .apk file and voilà. 3G Streaming. Mind you make sure your in a high signal area. It can be a bit choppy over 3G. Reduce the video quality in the settings to speed it up.


----------

